# Your most recent gaming purchases



## Autumn247 (Jan 15, 2022)

Just thought I'd make a thread for people to post what games they recently bought

I am buying these games from the Nintendo Switch eshop, typically I only buy physical but the sales are really good right now so I'm going with digital this time

The Witcher 3: Complete Edition
Cozy Grove
Calico 
South Park: Stick of Truth 

I'm excited to play them, I've been hearing good things about Cozy Grove for a nice relaxing game


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 16, 2022)

Last games I bought were Fossil Corner and Ultreia. Fossil Corner is an organization game that has what I call "a breeding mechanic". You organize a box of fossils by age and traits in an evolutionary tree. Your computer has requests of fossil photographs with certain traits. When you get far enough you have a machine that can combine two fossils to get unique traits.
Ultreia is a point and click game that has beautiful graphics, unique characters, nice music and sound effects, and interesting story. The puzzles weren't too hard nor too easy.

Terraria was gifted to me since. That game is interesting. I started it tonight and I have 3 other people to play the game with. Been fun so far.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 16, 2022)

I think you'll enjoy Cozy Grove for a while - especially if they updated it recently. 

Recently bought Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance and am _scared _to play it because I don't do well with games that have quick-time events or those that require precise movement and/or good reaction time anymore. I bought it on recommendation (the deal was they bought one of my favorites, Rune Factory 4, and I bought one of theirs). 

I also picked up Collar x Malice for the Switch because I felt like playing a visual novel again. It's a crime/thriller (two of my favorite story genres) mixed with romance.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 16, 2022)

last game i _bought _was warioware, day of release. last game i _received _was donkey kong: tropical freeze for christmas. i had both donkey kong games on the wii/wii u, so i was reluctant to purchase it myself (especially for £40) since it's a game i already own, so i waited until christmas and asked for it then instead. next game i plan to get is legend of arceus, which i'm going to preorder soon. after that, i've no idea. there aren't any upcoming releases that appeal to me since fall guys for the switch seems to be on stuck on 'coming soon', so it'll either be that or MK9 whenever it's done lol.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 16, 2022)

Cozy Grove, Ori, Team Sonic Racing (for Nicholas to watch me play)


----------



## pochy (Jan 16, 2022)

bought mundaun, too afraid to play it while i’m in a rural area myself, but when i get back to the city i’ll continue :}


----------



## vanivon (Jan 16, 2022)

several nancy drew games from the steam winter sale! ND is one of my longtime favourite game series but all our games belong to my sister so i wanted to grab some for myself :’-)

also overcooked 2 for switch during that recent winter sale, because my girlfriend’s been trying to talk our friends into buying it to play co-op with her for a while and i thought it would be a fun date night game


----------



## Mick (Jan 16, 2022)

Dreamscaper and Little Nightmares. I was trying to 100% that last one today before moving on, but the last achievement requires beating the game within an hour and without dying. It's proving harder than I thought it would be. Blame the game.

(Edit: I did it. No worries! )


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 16, 2022)

I just realized I had like $13 in gold points available on the eshop from past purchases so I just used it to buy Nino Kuni: Wratch of the White Witch (it was on sale from $49.99 down to $9.99, so a great deal), and a game another game on my wish list also went on sale from $9.99 down to $1.99 so I bought that, it's called The First Tree, which is "a third-person exploration game centered around two parallel stories: a fox trying to find her missing family, and a son reconnecting with his estranged father in Alaska. " it sounds interesting and the graphics look nice


----------



## Bui (Jan 16, 2022)

My most recent buys were each of the Kingdom Rush games on Steam during the fall sale. I've only had time to play some of the first one, but I've enjoyed it so far. My most recent Switch game purchase was for a used copy of Pokemon Shining Pearl.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 16, 2022)

I recently bought a Nintendo DS game! Three of 'em, actually.

Cooking Mama
Nintendogs: Lab and Friends
and most recently, I got Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns! I had been emulating it but decided to get my own physical copy c:

EDIT: 

As far as Switch games go.. I got Overcooked Special Edition, florence, and Cozy Grove! I'm excited to check out Cozy Grove c:


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 16, 2022)

death stranding, monkey ball, no more heroes 2, resi4, and the castlevania advance collection. thought about getting guardians of the galaxy too but changed my mind


----------



## Livia (Jan 17, 2022)

I got a lot of games during the last steam sale, and I discovered fanatical and bought games from a few bundles.
-last 5 packs I was missing from the sims 3
-Hidden Through Time
-Night in the Woods (I refunded it though becuse I didn't like it)
-Islanders
-Super Life rpg
-Voodoo Garden
-Daedalic artist selection bundle which included 8 games
-Verdant Skies
-Turmoil
-Hitman Go
-Tropico 4 
-Rogue Explorer
-Hob
-Crashlands
-Regency Solitaire
-Jewel Match Atlantis Solitaire
-Knock Knock
-Geometric Sniper
-Torchlight


----------



## salty- (Jan 17, 2022)

Recently I got don't starve + don't starve together to game with some friends. Also got Oxygen not included (I have no idea what's going on in the game at all but I'm living longer than I should I suppose??), And then I ended up buying FNAF 1 + 2 because me and a friend are going through a major nostalgia trip rn.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 17, 2022)

The last game that I purchased was a digital copy Madden 22 for the Series X. I was playing the trial at first because I wasn’t sure if I’d like it, but it was pretty intriguing to me, so I went ahead and purchased it. I’ve been playing it enough to justify the purchase. NHL 22 is the only game that I play online, though. I’m not familiar enough with football to play superstars online, lmao.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2022)

Mine have been Pokemon Brilliant Diamond, Pokemon Shining Pearl, Shin Megami Tensei V, and soon enough, Pokemon Legends: Arceus.  I guess by extension you can count Genshin Impact too since I have spent some money there.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 20, 2022)

At the end of December I splurged and bought Night in the Woods, Metroid Dread, River City Girls, Crown Trick, and Bastion. I have only finished the first two so far, and I really enjoyed them both! Right now I am playing Dead Cells and Furi, but once I am done with those or need a break I'm gonna start River City Girls next!
*Edit I also got Brilliant Diamond for Christmas and finished it within a week haha


----------



## Merielle (Jan 21, 2022)

Bought the Japanese version of Dragon Quest XI S along with the DLC, so I can check out the voice dramas!  Figuring out how to buy stuff from the Japanese eShop was a little tricky, but I'm glad I've got it figured out in case I want to do it again in the future.  I was worried I'd have to play through at least some of the game again to unlock the dramas, but they all seem to be available from the start, so I'm really looking forward to listening to these! c: Even if I'll probably only get the gist of them, eheh. ^^;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

Does a Switch console count lol? Otherwise it's probably Pokémon Brilliant Diamond, I don't buy a lot of games since Switch ones are expensive and I don't really play indie stuff, either.


----------



## Neb (Jan 22, 2022)

I impulsively bought Persona 4 Golden on Steam even though I already own it on the Vita. Mods were just too tempting.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 22, 2022)

Finally preordered digital Pokémon Legends: Arceus, and preordered Kirby and the Forgotten Land at the same time!  Can't wait for both!


----------



## Merielle (Jan 26, 2022)

I finally caved and pre-ordered Pokémon Legends: Arceus!  I was trying to hold off and decide whether I should get it or not later, but a streamer I was watching was checking out the official trailers, and it just looked too good to pass up. ;v; My copy should arrive between release day and the 31st, but I probably won't start it right away.


----------



## Neb (Jan 26, 2022)

I bought European Truck Simulator 2. It was 75% off on Steam and I _love_ American Truck Simulator. It’s without a doubt one of the most relaxing games I’ve played.


----------



## vixened (Jan 27, 2022)

metroid dread and skyward sword HD


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 1, 2022)

I got two games for Christmas
Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town
Pikmin 3 Deluxe

I also spent like 5 bucks on Genshin cause my gift card wasn't working and I needed to do a purchase with the gift card money and some of my own.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 1, 2022)

Do preorders count? Kirby and the Forgotten Land, and Rune Factory 5. Can't wait to play 'em!


----------



## kayleee (Feb 1, 2022)

Just bought Pokemon Legends Arceus even though I was initially planning on holding off for a while. I also bought Kingdoms of Amular: Re-Reckoning relatively recently and I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 1, 2022)

scarlet nexus


----------



## gigii (Feb 1, 2022)

star dew valley


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 1, 2022)

gigii said:


> star dew valley


BESTIE WHAT DID YOU BUY IT ON BECAUSE I HAVE THE PS4 ONE AND OMGG STARDEW IS AMAZING!!! There is sadly no cross platform so we probably cannot play but I REALLY REALLY HOPE YOU HAVE TONS OF FUN WITH IT!!!!!   UWU


----------



## gigii (Feb 1, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> BESTIE WHAT DID YOU BUY IT ON BECAUSE I HAVE THE PS4 ONE AND OMGG STARDEW IS AMAZING!!! There is sadly no cross platform so we probably cannot play but I REALLY REALLY HOPE YOU HAVE TONS OF FUN WITH IT!!!!!   UWU


I got it on my sisters switch!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 2, 2022)

gigii said:


> I got it on my sisters switch!!


Its super fun!!!! You will love the music!!!


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 2, 2022)

I ordered a copy of Pokemon Legends Arceus, and bought a few games on Steam because they're having a big lunar New Year sale

The Witcher: Enhanced Edition
The Witcher 2
The Witcher 3
The Lord of the Rings (Lego)


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 3, 2022)

Bought a few more games before the Steam sale ends:

Skyrim: Anniversary Edition
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
lego Star Wars, the complete saga


----------



## azurill (Feb 3, 2022)

I recently bought Zelda skyward sword. I also ordered Pokémon legend of Arceus. So excited to play it.


----------



## Neb (May 6, 2022)

I bought a few used games off of eBay. Namely, Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life and Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga. They’re both expected on the 9th, so I guess that gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## Merielle (May 8, 2022)

I've made a few since I last posted!  I got Fantasy Life (+the DLC) and Style Savvy: Styling Star from the 3DS eShop, so I won't have to worry about missing out on those.  I've heard a lot of great things about Fantasy Life and it looks really cute!  I'm a little more on the fence about Styling Star, but I've heard good things about this series too.  I figure it's a good way to give the series a try anyway, especially since this game didn't get a physical release in North America, I don't think.  And I _did_ full-clear Barbie Fashion Designer as a kid, so.  
I also pre-ordered Piofiore: Episodio 1926 (literally just for Gil's sequel though, because I'm delicate lol), and I've saved up to pre-order the limited edition version of Birushana: Rising Flower of Genpei as soon as that opens up.  It's also a title I'm a little iffier on, but I am hopeful for one route, and I like to support otome releases when I can.
Most recently, I got Cattails for the Switch while it was on 50% off sale, using the gold points I had saved up.  It's been on my wishlist for a while now, and I think I'll start playing after I finish up one or two of the games I'm currently on. ^^


----------



## Autumn247 (May 9, 2022)

@Merielle  I hope you enjoy Fantasy Life, it's a lot of fun!   That makes me want to pick it up again, I still have my copy of it for my 3DS , maybe I'll play it again some time.


----------



## Neb (May 10, 2022)

I picked up the Switch version of Code Realize Guardian of Rebirth as my first otome (although it’s far from my first visual novel). It does not disappoint. The music is excellent, the translation feels natural, and all of the main characters are beautifully drawn (and beautiful in general). I’ll probably go with Lupin’s route since he’s the most appealing to me.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 10, 2022)

I bought Switch Sports, and I don’t regret it. I’ve had so much fun with the game in the past 3 days!


----------



## Gene. (May 10, 2022)

After years of playing the Sims 2 EXCLUSIVELY, I bought the Sims 4 after watch one of my friends play it thru Discord and I like it a lot, its no Sims 2, but its GOOD.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 10, 2022)

I bought a Game Pass Ultimate subscription on Xbox


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2022)

Within the past month I got Little Nightmares, Little Nightmares II (both were on a pretty good sale) and Splatoon 2. I can’t believe I slept on Splatoon for so long — I’ve been playing it exclusively since I got it a week ago and I’m really enjoying it. I just finished the Octo Expansion single player mode and it was a challenge but very fun!


----------



## Neb (May 12, 2022)

I got Demon Turf on PC. The reviewers who were positive weren't entirely right, but the negative ones weren't either. It's very okay. The controls and voice acting are pretty good, but the art and music could be a bit better. If it's not on sale I'd only recommend this to people who are also really into 3D platformers.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 13, 2022)

I bought South Park The Stick of Truth and Detroit Become Human on the PS4 since it was on a huge sale.


----------



## Bui (May 13, 2022)

I bought Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story + Bowser Jr's Journey from the 3DS eShop yesterday. There are a couple of incredibly minor and otherwise meaningless differences between the DS version and this one that I'm not super fond of, but I can easily look past those and I've been having a lot of fun playing it so far. I haven't tried the Bowser Jr's Journey side of it yet so I can't comment on that, I'll probably do so once I've beaten the main game. I also picked up a copy Ace Combat Assault Horizons Legacy for 3DS fairly recently as well, to replace the copy I had gotten rid of a few years back and I've been enjoying that one as well.


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 13, 2022)

I recently bought Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns and Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons off of the eshop with the impending closure :’(


----------



## Mairmalade (May 13, 2022)

Wiltedflower said:


> I recently bought Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns and Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons off of the eshop with the impending closure :’(


Love both of these games - enjoy! I liked the simplicity of The Tale of Two Towns a lot and didn't feel stressed for time or overwhelmed with everything I needed to do and keep track of in a day. Good experience! 

I recently bought (or I should say _will _be buying today) Coffee Talk on Steam. I like interactive visual novels and this one seems interesting.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

Switch Sports, I've been playing with my family and it's tons of fun!


----------



## Sarie (May 13, 2022)

My most recent game bought was Wobbledogs! Because you can never have enough goofy pet sims. I love taking care of little fellas and seeing _how terribly I can mess up their genetics oh my god_


----------



## savvistyles (May 16, 2022)

My most recent gaming purchases:

Elden Ring
The ACNH DLC Happy Home Paradise 
Kirby and the Forgotten Land


----------



## Flicky (May 16, 2022)

Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5 Remix, on special offer direct from Square Enix themselves. Can't play the original version because my PS3 isn't one of the PS2-compatible ones...


----------



## deana (May 16, 2022)

I bought 2 Sherlock Holmes games on Steam:
Sherlock Holmes: The Devil's Daughter and Sherlock Holmes: The Awakened - Remastered

To be honest I don't really know much about them but they were both on sale this weekend and have okay metacritic scores / steam reviews. I've been feeling the urge to play some detective games lately and I hope these two games will satisfy.


----------



## MadisonBristol (May 18, 2022)

In the last few weeks, I bought a PS3 ($30 at a thrift store), Elder Scrolls Oblivion, GTA IV, Skyrim for the Switch, and the NES and SNES controllers for the Switch.


----------



## Bui (May 18, 2022)

Today I decided to pick up the Metroid Prime Trilogy from the Wii U eShop. I have the original Prime on GameCube, but unfortunately the disk doesn't work all that well so I've never been able to make it more than an hour into the game, so it will be nice to finally be able to experience more of the game, as well as the sequels.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 2, 2022)

The Witcher 3 for my Xbox One

and The Hobbit LEGO also for my Xbox One


----------



## kayleee (Jun 2, 2022)

I just bought Bioshock Infinite on switch because it was on sale. Haven’t played it yet but it looks fun!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 3, 2022)

I bought Watch Dogs Legion a few weeks ago and at first it was a bit of a rough start but I am enjoying it so far, but I will say that it feels like a step down from Watch Dogs 2.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 3, 2022)

I bought Cattails on switch and I’m having a hard time getting into it. :/


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 4, 2022)

Just beat Cloudpunk, it's was pretty great. Addicting and I'm curious if multiple outcomes are possible


----------



## Jordan Marek (Jun 4, 2022)

My recent big game purchase was Elden Ring, although I recently got another 3 months of psnow. They have a pretty good selection of old games, such as Oblivion. I haven’t beat Elden Ring yet, it is a great game though.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 5, 2022)

My Time at Portia for Xbox One


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 7, 2022)

The last game I've gotten was Final Fantasy X/X-2 on the Switch.


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2022)

I got Shantae and Shantae Risky’s Revenge on the Switch. The entire series is on sale, so I figured I’d try the first two games.


----------



## Merielle (Jun 15, 2022)

I got Stardew Valley for the Switch yesterday since I saw that it was on sale!  I'd been thinking about getting it after watching some streamers play it, so the sale seemed like a good time.  I probably won't start it for a while though, since I'm trying to avoid more endless/casual games while I'm working through my backlog.


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 20, 2022)

I brought Metal Max Xeno Reborn a few weeks ago and it's alright. I've beaten it on Friday and I wish it was longer.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 24, 2022)

the last game I bought was Elden Ring. Completely obsessed and beat it in a month lol.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 24, 2022)

i bought myself animal crossing: population growing the other day and ark survival evolved for my computer a week ago. i know im probably never play ark but i got it anyway because it was on sale on steam for free, _and i just had to take advantage of that _lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 24, 2022)

My spouse bought the new TMNT game that I've been playing with. It kinda counts lol. It is the best beat em up I've ever played. It's fun even if you don't play with others. It has some collectibles and achievements.


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 24, 2022)

I bought a few games recently.
Wytchwood, Dicey Dungeons, and The Medium being my most recent purchases.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 24, 2022)

I bought Danganronpa 2 on Steam. Lots of sales going on right now. I'm considering grabbing Tokyo Mirage Sessions on Switch too.


----------



## Livia (Jun 24, 2022)

I bought a bunch of stuff from Steam's summer sale
Untitled Goose Game
Shady Part of Me
Grow Song of the Evertree
Fossil Corner
My Child Lebensborn
Garden Paws
It Lurks Below
Goetia
The Forest
Buddy Simulator 1984

I also got the dlc packs for Glass Masquerade 2, and the dlc for Moonlighter


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2022)

I got AI: The Somnium Files Nirvana Initiative for the PS4 today. I’m a huge fan of Kotaro Uchikoshi’s work, and the first game was one of his best. From what I’ve heard this sequel is even better.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 25, 2022)

Like always, the Steam sales always get me. With little money till I get paid, my friends was gracious enough to get me Black Ops 3 so we can play together!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 27, 2022)

Alright! So I bailed on Tokyo Mirage Sessions after watching gameplay. 

On Steam I bought: 
Trails of Cold Steel 1
Yakuza 0
Tokyo Xanadu EX

For Switch I bought:
Crash Team Racing
New Pokemon Snap (used from someone cheaper)


----------



## arikins (Jun 27, 2022)

i bought cattails for like 2$

got married lol, having a lot of fun


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 27, 2022)

Right now I've been playing a lot of Mario Golf: Super Rush. I've had it since Christmas, but I'm just now playing it. Played it most of last week, and all weekend with my fiancé and her parents. So much fun!


----------



## Livia (Jun 27, 2022)

I refunded fossil corner because the controls were broken. 
I spent the rest of my steam wallet money. I got
Crosscode
Rune Factory 4
Green project 
Darq
Dysmantle
Chicory: a colorful tale
some hidden object games


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 28, 2022)

I don't buy a lot of games anymore, mostly because Game Pass always has tons to play, and I never run out of options. But I did buy Cozy Grove for Switch a while back...and I have also purchased some DLC for Hot Wheels Unleashed on Xbox.


----------



## Holla (Jun 28, 2022)

I recently bought both Pokémon Colosseum and Pokémon XD Gale of Darkness on GameCube. I won’t be playing them anytime soon as I have too many other things on my plate right now but the price of GameCube games have been skyrocketing lately so I figured I’d pick them up now before they increase even further. (I bought Fire Emblem Path of Radiance for GameCube 2 years ago and it’s easily gone up $100 plus since so yeah…)


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2022)

neon white and eastside hockey manager





neon white is fun, theres a real dopamine rush when you find a quicker way to clear a stage. the only negative i can think of so far is the dialogue, it was prob done by someone who's terminally online, and the voiceovers are terrible on top of it. thankfully theres an option to mute the voices and there is a fast forward option to skip over the dialogue. other than that though i am enjoying it


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 29, 2022)

Trails of Cold Steel III and IV! nearly done with CS II, so i figured id pick up the next two games since they were heavily discounted :] really great series tbh, I'm enjoying it lots


----------



## Corrie (Jun 29, 2022)

Peach_Jam said:


> Trails of Cold Steel III and IV! nearly done with CS II, so i figured id pick up the next two games since they were heavily discounted :] really great series tbh, I'm enjoying it lots


I'm happy to hear it's good! I've been watching gameplay and it definitely looks like something up my alley. I bought the first one but haven't played it yet. Since the others are on sale right now, I'm going to buy the other three while the deals are on.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 29, 2022)

WRC 9, WRC 10, Wreckfest and Truck and Logistics Simulator. Wreckfest is amazing!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 29, 2022)

Lego The Hobbit for Xbox One 

The Witcher 3 (Game of the Year edition) for Xbox One

I have a bad habit of buying the same games for multiple systems.  I already have the Witcher 3 on PC, and Nintendo Switch, and have Lego the Hobbit on PC and Nintendo 3DS


----------



## ellarella (Jun 29, 2022)

'tis the season of steam sales, so i bought the following:

brigang: oaxaca
space raiders in space
what remains of edith finch (plus the unfinished swan)
ananias roguelike


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 29, 2022)

Corrie said:


> I'm happy to hear it's good! I've been watching gameplay and it definitely looks like something up my alley. I bought the first one but haven't played it yet. Since the others are on sale right now, I'm going to buy the other three while the deals are on.


i hope you enjoy it! story, characters, voices, music, and battle mechanics are A+ . it might start slow at first, but once you approach the end of the first game the story picks up a lot :>


----------



## Corrie (Jun 29, 2022)

Peach_Jam said:


> i hope you enjoy it! story, characters, voices, music, and battle mechanics are A+ . it might start slow at first, but once you approach the end of the first game the story picks up a lot :>


Thanks for the heads up! I actually like when stories are a little slow. Gets me into the universe and characters better than rushing into plot.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 1, 2022)

Sonic Origins and the Cuphead DLC. Sonic Origins is some fun to be had if you enjoy the 2D games growing up. The Cuphead DLC is so, so good that I'm having so much fun with it!!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 5, 2022)

I bought Dragon Ball FighterZ and I didn't realize how much I was missing out on this game. It's so sick, I love it! Also got the new Cuphead DLC which I have yet to play. Really looking forward to playing as Ms. Chalice.


----------



## windfall (Jul 5, 2022)

picked up 13 sentinels recently and had a blast. the story and voice acting were top notch - wish i could wipe my memory and play it again with fresh eyes. some of the twists were wild!

now, just waiting for xenoblade chronicles 3 to come out!


----------



## Neb (Jul 5, 2022)

I renewed my Nintendo Switch online membership since I wanted to play online. If only Nintendo’s servers were better…


----------



## Corrie (Jul 6, 2022)

I bought Chicory a Colourful Tale on Switch. It looks relaxing to colour so hopefully it'll be nice to play!


----------



## Belle T (Jul 6, 2022)

Corrie said:


> I bought Chicory a Colourful Tale on Switch. It looks relaxing to colour so hopefully it'll be nice to play!


That game looks so cute!  Do tell me how it is once you get around to playing it!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 6, 2022)

Belle T said:


> That game looks so cute!  Do tell me how it is once you get around to playing it!


Will do! Though I'm really bad at getting around to games I buy so it may be awhile lol


----------



## Belle T (Jul 6, 2022)

Corrie said:


> Will do! Though I'm really bad at getting around to games I buy so it may be awhile lol


Lol, I'm the same way.  Absolutely no rush!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 6, 2022)

Here are the 4 games I bought on steam sale! I'm absolutely stoked to be going through each of them. Want to write my initial impressions of them based on reviews, trailers, and whatever else I've seen on the internet.



Spoiler: first impressions based on stuff i've seen



- *Needy Streamer Overload*: To be honest, I didn't know a whole about this game asides from it being centered around modern internet culture and it having multiple endings. Beyond the pastel aesthetics (which I already like from the get-go), it comes with a ton of warnings and a "psychological horror" tag, so I'm stoked to learn what it's all about. Some are comparing it to Doki Doki, but from what I've seen so far, it's less on jumpscare-y and more psychological, which I can stomach. 
- *Monster Camp*: Been loving Monster Prom so far (haven't played the DLC though) so I thought to buy Monster Camp too because it's on sale. The different conversations each playthrough makes replaying so much fun, and the fact that they're different monsters opens up to_ tons _of topics and subplots. I'm excited for Monster Roadtrip when it comes out!
- *Hollow Knight*: I've been a little hesitant to buy this at first since I'm a little picky with platforming games, but getting back into Cuphead and watching Celeste playthroughs made me have an itch to buy another good platforming game. It was either Celeste or this, but I did already watch some playthroughs of Celeste, and Hollow Knight seemed to pan out longer in terms of gameplay, so I went for the latter. The reviews seem really good! 
- *To The Moon*: This was one of the pixel games of my childhood! I played it a decade ago but sadly lost my copy of the game, and I've eventually forgotten the story so I felt it was nice to take a trip down memory lane and relieve the experiences. The only thing I remembered was that I cried so much in my first playthrough, haha. The reviews are overwhelmingly positive so I'm excited! It was just a little over a dollar too so it was pretty cheap.






Additionally, new games have been added to Xbox pass, and I've downloaded a few! (Don't mind Going Under and Kill It With Fire, those aren't recent and I'm rarely playing those LOL)



Spoiler: first impressions



- *DR2*: Already played it years back, but after the (terrible) DRV3, I've got a hankering to get back into DR2. Chiaki my beloved.
- *Hades*: I honestly... don't know a lot about this game asides from it being a GOTY. I don't know what it's about, how the gameplay is, and who the characters are asides from Hades. Thought I should give it a shot anyway since it's the Xbox Pass.
- *OMORI*: HOOO BOY HERE WE GO the pixel game everyone has been talking about! I was actually really happy to hear OMORI was on Xbox Pass; I don't have to buy it on Steam anymore! I'm a little scared since some people said there were a few jumpscares, but hopefully they aren't too bad or too frequent. I love psychological horror pixel games.
- *Ori and the Blind Forest*: I saw it was a really pretty platformer with a great story! It's been on my Steam wishlist for a little while now, but I'm glad it's finally come to Xbox Pass. Can't wait to try it!
- *Pikuniku*: I do not know what this is. I just saw a very short clip on Youtube about a stupid convo in Pikuniku and when I saw it on Xbox Pass, I was like, okay fine I'll download it. I hope it lives up to the stupidity of that one in-game convo because I like stress-relieving games where I can leave my brain on autopilot for a bit.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 6, 2022)

Ori said:


> neon white and eastside hockey manager


with the summer sale gabe managed to get me to splurge a bit on steam, my big purchase was the Final Fantasy 7 Remake.




i couldn't help but take some screenshots, the visuals are stunning and it is easily the nicest looking game i've ever played and though reviews complained of stuttering theres easy fixes for it. the combat is fun, the characters are interesting and i've been spending my evenings chipping away at the story. the price is still awful and i probably wouldn't have bought the game if i hadn't recieved a large cheque, but i am impressed so far.

besides ff7 i got a few throw in games like cities skylines, and i also snatched travis strikes again: nmh, so i can get myself caught up b4 no more heroes 3 launches on PC this fall, glad that its coming out of switch jail it looks sick


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 16, 2022)

Dinkum and it is an amazing game. Like, I am having a ton of fun with it. It takes place in Australia. Basically you build a town up by attracting NPC people (who so far appear to have a tradeskill) to come live there by leveling up friendship. You start out in tents and upgrade. There is furniture and clothing to collect. There is foraging, metal detecting, mining, cooking, farming, livestock, fishing, bug catching, diving, different vehicles to get around faster. There is some crafting. A pretty nice Museum to put your critters in.
There is a ton of wildlife and a pretty wide variety of flora. There are a few biomes on each randomly generated map. The Map which is huge does not feel barren because the dev did such a great job on the wildlife and flora. The wildlife hunt other wildlife, and there is some minor combat.

The game is super chill and in my opinion cozy. Really happy with it.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 17, 2022)

I bought Little Noah on Switch for $20. It looked cute so why not lol.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 18, 2022)

the other day i bought 'best friend forever' on switch - it's a dating sim where you're also training up a new puppy !! it was super cute and i played through it all in one afternoon, totally loved it and will definitely be replaying it a few times


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 18, 2022)

I haven't played video games in a while besides New horizons from time to time but last week I bought Fire emblem three hopes and I have been enjoying it. I'm not a warrior type of game expert but even I can't explain how much I enjoy them. I'm surprised by how much content this one has and while it is not a perfect game the money I spent was well worth. If you like the warrior type of video games I recommend it and I would also recommend starting by playing Black eagles. I started with my favorite faction that was Blue lions and got lost at the start of the story because there were pieces missing from the Black eagles faction that explained things. For you to better enjoy Blue lions in three hopes and the story as a whole I do recommend starting with Black eagles. I dunno about the Golden Deer path since I'm just starting that one.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 19, 2022)

I've been looking forward to Stray which was released today; I bought it for PC. Exploration, environment, and music are all awesome. I never realized how much I wanted to play as a cat in a videogame until now.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 22, 2022)

*Games*
 • Long Live The Queen 
 • 80's Overdrive 
 • Minecraft (physical copy)
 • The Turning Point (not tested)
 • Membrane (not tested)
 • Behind The Frame (not tested)
• Trivia For Dummies (not tested)

*Hardware*
• Blue / Neon yellow joycon pair
• Wireless keyboard for switch

*Accessories *
• Blue housing shell for L joycon
• Purple w/ white card suite pattern housing shell for L joycon
• Pink w/ white card suite pattern housing shell for R joycon
• Blue crystal joycon button replacements
• Green crystal joycon button replacements
• Pink crystal joycon button replacements
• Star Shaped, peach shaped, Shawn the sheep, snowflake, and umbrella thumb stick grips


----------



## Neb (Jul 22, 2022)

I bought a performance grip and analog stick covers for my PS4 controller. It should improve the comfort without forcing me to fork over a ton of money on a third party controller.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 23, 2022)

Mairmalade said:


> I've been looking forward to Stray which was released today; I bought it for PC. Exploration, environment, and music are all awesome. I never realized how much I wanted to play as a cat in a videogame until now.


Torn between "I want to play as a cat" and "I don't want to have to watch the cat die whenever I lose, which for my skill level will be very often."


----------



## Franny (Jul 23, 2022)

i bought stray! i like it a lot so far!


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 23, 2022)

Belle T said:


> Torn between "I want to play as a cat" and "I don't want to have to watch the cat die whenever I lose, which for my skill level will be very often."


I don't have much confidence in my skill level either but managed fine! There's no fall damage because jumps have specific indicator points, and when you do run into the more limited "enemies," early on they can be dodged easily (e.g.: if they're coming at you from the left, you run more to the right). 

Of course, game-overs are possible but they're not gruesome/drawn out. You can also enjoy the main locations without being pressured by things that can harm you. 

I don't do well with heavy puzzle solving, precision, or platformers anymore but enjoyed this throughout without much difficulty. Everything was 'just right' and I look forward to replaying it again in the future!


----------



## Belle T (Jul 23, 2022)

Mairmalade said:


> I don't have much confidence in my skill level either but managed fine! There's no fall damage because jumps have specific indicator points, and when you do run into the more limited "enemies," early on they can be dodged easily (e.g.: if they're coming at you from the left, you run more to the right).
> 
> Of course, game-overs are possible but they're not gruesome/drawn out. You can also enjoy the main locations without being pressured by things that can harm you.
> 
> I don't do well with heavy puzzle solving, precision, or platformers anymore but enjoyed this throughout without much difficulty. Everything was 'just right' and I look forward to replaying it again in the future!


It's good to know that they're not particularly gruesome (and I didn't particularly expect them to be considering it's an E10+ game), but animal deaths are a bit of a sore spot for me, so sometimes even less extreme examples can make a game not very fun.  I'd probably get over it pretty quickly, though, since the game otherwise looks fun and has an interesting aesthetic and setting.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 23, 2022)

Pre-ordered Xenoblade Chronicles 3, and it preloaded yesterday, so that should count, lol.


----------



## Neb (Jul 25, 2022)

I bought Stray on Steam after thinking about it for a few weeks. I'm glad I bought it! The environmental puzzles are fun and the game is full of charm. Any game with a meow button is a plus in my book.


----------



## Livia (Jul 30, 2022)

I bought the hgtv dlc for house flipper. I'd like to get the rest of the dlc because it's on sale, but I spent all my money on american girl stuff  earlier this month.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 3, 2022)

overcooked 2 gourmet edition just because it was on sale for $12. it’s usually almost $50 so i couldn’t resist.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 4, 2022)

I recently pre-ordered Madden 23, and at a 10% discount, as well. That should count, lol.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 5, 2022)

Cyberpunk 2077 for me but now that I'm back into Animal Crossing I'm thinking of getting the DLC.


----------



## Chrysopal (Aug 6, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> *Games*
> • Long Live The Queen
> • 80's Overdrive
> • Minecraft (physical copy)
> ...



My accessories arrived!


Spoiler: Custom Switch Stuff











@SirSean I have been extremely interested in Cyberpunk. Is it available on Switch? (I can search it)


----------



## DJ-Mika (Aug 6, 2022)

CIB Twilight Princess (for GameCube)
Sealed copy of Fatal Frame III
Sealed copy of Animal Crossing New Leaf: Welcome Amiibo
CIB Mario Party 4

That's all I can recall off the top of my head, but it's all equal parts to play as well as for the game collection!


----------



## SirSean (Aug 6, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> My accessories arrived!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Custom Switch Stuff
> ...


Only for Xbox One/Xbox Series X, PS4/PS5 and PC unfortunately. Not sure the switch would have the power to run it. Definitely worth playing these days though after the patches .


----------



## allainah (Aug 6, 2022)

Bear and Breakfast!


----------



## Neb (Aug 7, 2022)

My new Nintendo Switch Pro Controller skin and analog stick covers came in!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2022)

Just purchased and downloaded Pokemon X for my 3DS.  I've beat it before, but now I want to do another Nuzlocke or Wonderlocke on it, and thought I would get it before the 3DS eShop closes for good.  I need to buy a Micro SD card for my 3DS, but I also plan on buying Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright and some other games as well.  Technically I had these before, but I traded them and other games in years ago so that I could buy my Switch and Smash Ultimate for only $12.  Now that it's coming to the point where they'll be no longer available, I'm going to get what I can while I still can.


----------



## BakaRina (Aug 7, 2022)

I decided to get Shin chan: Me and the Professor on Summer Vacation -The Endless Seven-Day Journey- on the switch since it looks like a relaxing game I might enjoy since I thought it'll be a nice break from playing RPGs and other kinds of games.


----------



## Bui (Aug 9, 2022)

I recently picked up a copy of Call of Duty: World at War on PC to scratch that old school CoD Zombies itch. It's just as fun as I remember!


----------



## Moonlight. (Aug 11, 2022)

technically stray since i got with the playstation plus thing and i'm finally sitting down and playing it. 

i mainly started playing it because the cat looks like one of my cats and i'm glad i did (the people on pc who are modding the cat to look like their cat is one of the cutest gaming-related things i've ever seen), it's such a charming little game and i'm gonna be sad when i finally finish it haha


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Aug 13, 2022)

I recently bought Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch because it was on sale! I haven’t played it yet but I’m really excited


----------



## Hat' (Aug 13, 2022)

I bought Farthest Frontier and I'm absolutely loving it. It's still in Early Access but it's so good! From the kinda old school graphics to the really big amount of things you can produce and supervise, it's really cool I definitely don't regret it!


----------



## apeisland (Aug 14, 2022)

Actually my partner got it but we share games and we use their switch together more than I use my switch myself. It its "Gibbon: Beyond the trees". 





It is a very short indie game that tries to create awareness around the destruction of Gibbon's habitats due to deforestation, exploitation from the palm oil industry, etc.





The graphics are so beautiful, you can hear gibbons sing and it really causes an impact on the player. This is a good thing but it was also sad for me to play sometimes...


----------



## Bui (Aug 15, 2022)

Not a whole game this time, but my most recent gaming-related purchase was the Montana DLC for American Truck Simulator. I haven't been able to do much exploring quite yet, but from what I have seen so far it is incredibly well done. I'm really looking forward to seeing more of the state in the game once I have more time.


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 15, 2022)

I just bought Dinkum earlier today. I haven’t had the chance to play much of it yet but I’ve watched a couple people play it on Twitch and I think I’m going to like it!


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 16, 2022)

LoserMom said:


> I just bought Dinkum earlier today. I haven’t had the chance to play much of it yet but I’ve watched a couple people play it on Twitch and I think I’m going to like it!


lmao I came in here to post the same thing!

Just bought and started Dinkum as well despite hearing about its multiplayer shortcomings. I've been having fun playing with two others and we're roughly three hours in, but it is a bummer that only the island host can advance their tasks in a multiplayer session currently. 

Exploring, crafting, building, foraging, and all the other farm/life-sim delights we've come to love are at your disposal to do together though!


----------



## Neb (Aug 16, 2022)

I bought a used copy of Pokémon Stadium! It’s been fun so far.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 18, 2022)

I shouldn't be in here twice in one week. Kirby's Dream Buffet was calling my name.

It's a cute little game but a lot of the courses feel the same (e.g.: burger v.s. cake - art varies slightly, yet obstacles and enemies are repeated). I'll play occasionally, but it's not something I see myself playing a lot of in the future.


----------



## Mokuren (Aug 18, 2022)

I think it was Stray for PS5. Havn't played it yet but I am looking forward to it. Looks really cute


----------



## PacV (Aug 22, 2022)

Pokemon Shining Pearl. Never played Gen 4 before so i think this is a good time to try it out.

Right now, i'm trying to breed a Shiny Magnemite with Masuda Method. 320 Eggs so far…


----------



## Gene. (Aug 23, 2022)

I sust pre-ordered Sonic Frontiers, the new sonic games and I am SO excited about it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2022)

Splatoon 2! I am currently on level 3, I obviously suck still since I am in my learning phase, but I think I am getting somewhere (just bought the roller today and am excited to try it out later)


----------



## Zerous (Aug 24, 2022)

I rebought Pokemon Shield as I found a cheaper copy the other day! 
Sadly someone I know accidently threw my old cartridge out  but now can finally play the expansion pack!


----------



## Loriii (Aug 29, 2022)

Bought Digital Deluxe. Can't wait to play it on my OLED TV.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Aug 30, 2022)

Was on the fence about whether to buy the new Saints Row. Decided to get it for Xbox Series X a few days ago, and it is a lot of fun. I know the reviews have been very harsh towards it. But, yeah...Saints Row has never been known for being the most technically polished series. No regrets from me about paying the full price. I definitely wasn't going to buy any of the more expensive deluxe versions...but the vanilla game was a worthwhile investment even with its flaws.


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)

A major dlc update for Monster Hunter called Sunbreak


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 1, 2022)

I picked up the Sonic Colors remaster on Xbox Series X. Some technical imperfections aside, it was nice to go on a bit of a nostalgia trip as I played the original game when it released on the Wii (now more than a decade ago?... yikes). Great game, though it still feels like it could have used a bit more time in the oven for some extra polish/substance.


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 1, 2022)

Pre ordered 'Splatoon 3', my first 'Splatoon' game, after playing the demo last week, it seemed great fun!


----------



## Franny (Sep 1, 2022)

bought cult of the lamb for my boyfriend, he seems to really like it. i might play it after him, i love roguelites (is it a roguelite? not sure, its what steam said, oh well)


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 2, 2022)

Another Monster Hunter dlc which includes skins for my Palico and some funny gestures for my character.


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 2, 2022)

I just bought a used gameboy advance sp  I’ve been eyeing them on ebay for ages and finally got one. Can’t wait until my games arrive


----------



## LoserMom (Sep 2, 2022)

My fiancé and I bought Plate Up to play together. It’s kinda similar to Overcooked but on Plate Up you run a restaurant and can purchase upgrades and can control the way everything is set up. It’s a *lot* of fun imo!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 3, 2022)

bought code vein a while back when it was on sale, and bought tales of zestiria today because it was also heavily discounted at $5 :]


----------



## Tulaash (Sep 5, 2022)

I haven't been buying many games lately, but three days ago, I bought Pokemon Legends: Arceus and it is FUN! I wish all Pokemon games were like this! My next purchase will probably be one of the DP remakes or Scarlet/Violet.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 5, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> I just bought a used gameboy advance sp  I’ve been eyeing them on ebay for ages and finally got one. Can’t wait until my games arrive


great purchase! what games did you buy?


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 5, 2022)

DarthGohan1 said:


> great purchase! what games did you buy?


I bought a few on ebay - can’t wait to play them! I got super mario world, super mario advance 4, Zelda minish cap and Pokemon mystery dungeon. Still have a few more on my wishlist, but that’s for another time. I’m astonished at the prices, they cost nearly so much as new switch games now.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 5, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> I bought a few on ebay - can’t wait to play them! I got super mario world, super mario advance 4, Zelda minish cap and Pokemon mystery dungeon. Still have a few more on my wishlist, but that’s for another time. I’m astonished at the prices, they cost nearly so much as new switch games now.


mystery dungeon is a fun one, enjoy!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 5, 2022)

I think it was Marop Party All-stars! Would like to play with my friends online some more


----------



## Dork (Sep 5, 2022)

Finally bought a new game and is was Cult of the Lamb!! 

The cutesy animal villagers is def on the same trend as animal crossing. The cult building and battle system? Depends on how you run and decorate your island I guess haha

It's super cute and fun! I def recommend!


----------



## nordskjev (Sep 5, 2022)

i bought preorder of splatoon 3 & im going to buy preorder of pokemon violet next!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2022)

Horizon Forbidden West, Last of us 2, Cyberpunk, Hogwarts Legacy, the list goes on lmao


----------



## Tulaash (Sep 6, 2022)

Well, I was correct that my next gaming purchase would be either Scarlet/Violet or one of the DP remakes - I just impulse bought Brilliant Diamond today (I had been thinking about it though, wasn't sure which one I'd go with since Diamond has better Pokémon but I grew up with Pearl), and I even more impulse bought Jojo's Bizarre Adventure All Star Battle R which I had no clue was even on the Switch and I was just thinking I _had_ to have it. The nice thing about Brilliant Diamond was it was priced at $60 but since it was on sale on Amazon for $45, they gave me that price instead!


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 7, 2022)

I bought a digital copy of the new Digimon Survive game for my Xbox, enjoying it so far


----------



## Loriii (Sep 8, 2022)

Eh fine.







And the game will follow soon, I guess.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 8, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> I just bought a used gameboy advance sp  I’ve been eyeing them on ebay for ages and finally got one. Can’t wait until my games arrive


I love the SP!! What games did you buy for it?


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 8, 2022)

Corrie said:


> I love the SP!! What games did you buy for it?


Yeah me too! So nostalgic  I already answered this for a previous user so I’ll just quote myself. 


Aquilla said:


> I bought a few on ebay - can’t wait to play them! I got super mario world, super mario advance 4, Zelda minish cap and Pokemon mystery dungeon. Still have a few more on my wishlist, but that’s for another time. I’m astonished at the prices, they cost nearly so much as new switch games now.



Out of the four, the mario ones and the zelda one have arrived today and I’ve had an awesome day playing old games  the controls were a little tricky to get used to, but I love everything about the experience.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2022)

I got a carrying bag for my PS4 Pro. It has room for the console, controllers, games, and accessories. Considering how much I move my systems around this will come in handy.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 8, 2022)

Pre-ordered Splatoon 3 ages ago, and will pick it up today! 
Have an existing pre-order for the Pokémon Violet/Scarlet dual pack. I'm going to take Violet and share Pokémon Scarlet with someone else. 
Bought Kirby's Dream Buffet when it came out. It's very cute, but I've only played it twice. I haven't really had time to play much Switch!
I was looking for another local multiplayer/local party style game, and ended up getting Rabbids: Party of Legends. It's cute. The mini-games are fun, and you can play it local multiplayer in story-mode, so that's nice. There has to be four players for multiplayer, so if you have two players, you can assign teams (therefore you can do 2v2 against the other player, or do cooperative against the CPU).


----------



## Corrie (Sep 8, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> Yeah me too! So nostalgic  I already answered this for a previous user so I’ll just quote myself.
> 
> 
> Out of the four, the mario ones and the zelda one have arrived today and I’ve had an awesome day playing old games  the controls were a little tricky to get used to, but I love everything about the experience.


Oh whoops! Didn't see your response before. 

I'm glad you're having fun! It's actually really funny how small the SP is and I don't even have big hands lol. Yeah, old game nostalgia is crazy right now. Can't blame everyone for turning back to older games. I've been doing the same thing. 

If you ever need recs I can give some! You picked some solid games though so far. Minish Cap was so charming.


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 8, 2022)

Corrie said:


> Oh whoops! Didn't see your response before.
> 
> I'm glad you're having fun! It's actually really funny how small the SP is and I don't even have big hands lol. Yeah, old game nostalgia is crazy right now. Can't blame everyone for turning back to older games. I've been doing the same thing.
> 
> If you ever need recs I can give some! You picked some solid games though so far. Minish Cap was so charming.


Oh I’d love to hear recommendations!

Indeed, it is very small! It feels funny how close together my hands are when holding it. I’ve become so accustomed to holding my massive switch (and my fingers going numb constantly as a consequence) so it’s really refreshing to have such a light and compact device  

Minish cap is really quite tricky - I keep getting stuck! So far I really like it ^^


----------



## Corrie (Sep 8, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> Oh I’d love to hear recommendations!
> 
> Indeed, it is very small! It feels funny how close together my hands are when holding it. I’ve become so accustomed to holding my massive switch (and my fingers going numb constantly as a consequence) so it’s really refreshing to have such a light and compact device
> 
> Minish cap is really quite tricky - I keep getting stuck! So far I really like it ^^


The Switch is heavy for sure! For some reason it feels lopsided, heavier on the right. At least mine does lol. I actually find the 3DS XL heavy too. Holding the SP or DS Lite/DSi is so refreshing. 

I'm not sure what games you like but hilariously enough, Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak is really fun. Like, it had no business being that good for a Hamtaro game lol. 

Obviously Pokemon Firered/Leafgreen and Sapphire/Ruby/Emerald are fun if you're into older Pokemon games. 

-Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland
-Kirby and the Amazing Mirror
-Sonic Advance 1/2/3

Those were my personal favs! (All like, little kid games lol but it's alright hahahaha)


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 9, 2022)

Corrie said:


> The Switch is heavy for sure! For some reason it feels lopsided, heavier on the right. At least mine does lol. I actually find the 3DS XL heavy too. Holding the SP or DS Lite/DSi is so refreshing.
> 
> I'm not sure what games you like but hilariously enough, Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak is really fun. Like, it had no business being that good for a Hamtaro game lol.
> 
> ...


Yep, the 3DS XL is also really bulky. I don’t have the numb fingers issue with that though.

Thanks for the recommendations! I’ve never played a kirby game so would love to try it! (Also the hamtaro one lol)! The others sound fun too :3 I’ll see if I can find anything affordable online.


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 9, 2022)

Splatoon 3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 9, 2022)

SPLATOON 3 BABYYYY!!!!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 11, 2022)

Disney's Dreamlight Valley


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2022)

I’ve finally pre-ordered the digital version of Pokémon Violet. I still don’t know if Totodile will be obtainable, but I’m happy to play it with my favorite person nonetheless!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2022)

Splatoon 3. Probs the one purchase I'll make this year haha. I dunno if I will get either of the new Pokémon games, I never really got into Arceus, soo.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 14, 2022)

I got Batman Arkham Knight on sale for $3.99 on the Xbox store the other day


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 14, 2022)

My most recent purchase is a pre order for a physical copy of Stray on PS5 !!!!

Now if only I can get a ps5 for myself that would be even better.....


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

Callie and Marie amiibos. Really wanted them cause outfits and the price for the double-pack was good. I still miss some they only sell as singles here though :/ But they're rather expensive so, we'll see.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 21, 2022)

I just bought three 3DS games: Cooking Mama Sweet Shop, Pokemon Art Academy, Sonic Generations.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 22, 2022)

I just bought a game called Potion Permit this morning; I absolutely love the art style but I’m not loooving the gameplay so far. Hopefully I start enjoying it more as I spend more time with it!


----------



## Bui (Sep 23, 2022)

I recently picked up a copy of Call of Duty: Black Ops, but not the one you're probably thinking of. This one is the game made for Nintendo DS, which I bought partially because I used to own it but lost it years ago, but mainly because for whatever reason I wanted to give the game's Zombies mode another try. The game was dirt cheap too so I didn't feel bad about dropping a few dollars for it, as dated as it might be. I also decided to grab two other DS Call of Duty games (Modern Warfare Mobilized and Modern Warfare 3 Defiance) because they were equally as cheap and they were the last two games in the DS Call of Duty series that I hadn't played yet.


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 23, 2022)

I bought some  pokecoins on Pokemon Go this Wednesday if that counts


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

I bought LA Noir, Saints Row 3, and the Kill It With Fire DLC from the eShop. I took advantage of the sale that LA Noir and Saints Row 3 were  having.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 24, 2022)

Traded a bunch of stuff at a local game shop and finally decided to pick up The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild for the Switch. Pretty awesome so far. Dunno why I waited so long to get it XD


----------



## azurill (Sep 26, 2022)

I just pre-ordered Harvestella and Hogwarts Legacy. So excited for them.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 26, 2022)

I bought two games on sale in the Switch eShop that were under $1 each. They are Mike Dies and Mythic Ocean.


----------



## Neb (Sep 29, 2022)

I picked up a physical copy of Xenoblade Chronicles 3 today! It looks like it'll be phenomenal.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 29, 2022)

Decided to pick up Celia's amiibo card for like $4.00. She's my favourite villager in the series, and I absolutely want her on my island without the hassle of spending forever looking for her. Debating on whether on not to get the Sanrio card amiibo card pack as well.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 30, 2022)

Bought Splatoon 3. Never played a Splatoon game. Excited to see what it's all about.


----------



## twittersnowflakes (Oct 5, 2022)

i bought today:

the cruel king and the great hero storybook edition, ark ultimate survivor edition, and life is strange true colors. all on ps4.


----------



## QueenCobra (Oct 5, 2022)

Not a purchase, but I’m renting Crash Bandicoot: N. Sane Trilogy from the library. It’s fun so far, and brings back memories from the original games! Next I’m renting Cooking Mama: Cookstar. I know it has bad reviews, but I want to see if it’s actually good. Besides, it’s not like I’m buying it.


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2022)

I bought Chaos;Head Noah for the Switch. I already played a little bit of the sequel, so I wanted some background information on the story. One critic thought the translation was subpar, but honestly I think it's fine. Turning the slang dictionary into a translators notes isn't that big of a deal and the way they rephrased the Japanese lines are fine enough (although I would've done them a bit differently). I like how the visual novel relies on ambient sound more than music. Some visual novels overplay the same handful of songs and it becomes a bit distracting, so this is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 11, 2022)

I bought A Short Hike today on the eshop for $6. The graphic style is interesting and apparently it's a relaxing game which I need right now so hopefully it'll be a good purchase.


----------



## Neb (Oct 11, 2022)

I bought Trails From Zero off the eshop because it’s from one of my favorite JRPG series. It’s a game that was only available in Japan for ten years. The sequels were released here though, so I sadly know a good amount of the game’s spoilers. I still think I’ll enjoy the game in spite of that.


----------



## twittersnowflakes (Oct 11, 2022)

bought four 2TB externals to fit the rest of my ps4 and xbox one games on. no big deal lol

bought an adapter to play older consoles via hdmi.

buying a few games later today. not exactly sure which games yet but it's 100 percent happening a few of them.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 11, 2022)

I bought Hokko Life on the eShop the other day. I haven't put more than 20 minutes into yet though because I am busy with other things.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2022)

Earlier this week I went on a 3DS eShopping spree since I have more of my own money these days and I wanted to buy some games before the shop closes in March of next year (plus I have a ton of blocks now thanks to my new memory card).

I got,

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright
Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing Transformed
Sonic Generations
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon

Plus virtual console Pokemon games and themes for my 3DS which I had already purchased before, but just redownloaded.

I'll most definitely be purchasing more before the shop closes, but this is good for now.


----------



## Alcor (Oct 12, 2022)

I purchased the new Taiko game for the Switch, Taiko No Tatsujin Rhythm Festival.
I just wished they've re-released the drum set for it. It just isn't the same when hitting the buttons.


----------



## twittersnowflakes (Oct 13, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing Transformed


i literally only bought that game a few years ago because Vyse from skies of Arcadia is in it. one of the best RPGs ever!


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 13, 2022)

Caved and bought Coral Island after watching a few people play it. Lots to unpack, and I love how the world is designed. I can see myself sinking my teeth into this for a bit.

I will inevitably grow tired of it, but thankfully multiplayer is on their early access roadmap. I have a hard time getting back into life/farm sims once I stop playing, but multiplayer would be a great opportunity for a refresh/restart.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 14, 2022)

bought the last of us for the playstation a little while ago. also recently got a 7-day free trial for the nintendo switch online membership, and i'll purchase a subscription afterwards !


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 22, 2022)

I finally got around to grabbing Pokémon: Let's Go, Eevee! since I wanted to get Mew in Brilliant Diamond & Shining Pearl and acquiring it requires you to have a Let's Go, Eeevee! or Let's Go, Pikachu! save file.  

I don't expect that I'll actually play it much since it requires you to play with Joy-Cons, something I never do due to the whole Joy-Con drift fiasco. I've had my Switch since 2018 when Super Smash Bros. Ultimate came out and have only used the Joy-Cons a handful of times, and even that was just in the first few weeks to hit the Home button since the GameCube controller doesn't have one and I didn't yet have a Pro Controller until Christmas a few weeks later. Ever since I got the Pro Controller, I've used it for every game aside from Smash Bros.  If it goes on sale for Black Friday, I've been thinking about maybe getting Super Mario Party to play with a friend since she enjoys it more than Mario Party Superstars, since it would be something to play together. Since Super Mario Party is also a game that requires Joy-Con use, I'd rather keep them in proper working order for that. So, probably going to resell Let's Go, Eevee! eventually. But hey, love Mew, so it was worth it.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2022)

I bought Sumire and New Super Lucky's Tale today since they were on sale for cheap.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 25, 2022)

I recently got Pokémon: Shining Pearl!  I wasn't planning on getting it until I'd gotten through more of the Pokémon games in my backlog, but I wanted to be able to catch Darkrai in Legends: Arceus, and since it turns one of the games I've got my eye on isn't releasing until next summer (I was hoping for early next year ahaha) I decided to go ahead and get it!  For now I only played until it let me save it; but I'll do a proper playthrough at some point when I'm more caught up with mainline Pokémon. 

Also finally bought the Ib remake on Steam today!  I already know the story from watching Youtube playthroughs back in the day, so I'm looking forward to finally playing through it myself.  I'll probably start it pretty soon, because it shouldn't take me long to finish and it's perfect for spooky season. ^^ And I think "scary pixel RPG" is about as much scariness as I can handle in a game lol


----------



## Neb (Oct 27, 2022)

I bought Faith off Steam during the Halloween sale! It's an indie horror game with Atari 2600 style graphics. The story sounds interesting and spooky, the reviews were super positive, and the trailer really sold how effective the scares are. I'm looking forward to playing it!


----------



## Milleram (Nov 5, 2022)

I pre-ordered Pokemon Violet a couple of days ago. I'm really looking forward to receiving my copy later this month. I haven't bought anything else since then.


----------



## Bui (Nov 15, 2022)

I just picked up the Texas DLC for American Truck Simulator and did a drive from Las Vegas, Nevada to Austin, Texas, and honestly I'm blown away by the quality of the map. I've only been to Texas a few times, but so many areas I passed were instantly recognizable. And given the size of the state (with every state currently in the game installed, Texas's road network alone makes up over 27% of the whole game's network), I haven't even scratched the surface of what the DLC has to offer.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 15, 2022)

I've bought a lot of digital games on Switch lately. Lots of sales!

Kirby Fighters 2
Bubble Bobble 4 Friends
Turnip Boy Commits Tax Evasion
Moonlight 
Joker Smash DLC
Flewfie's Adventure
Inbento
Under Leaves


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2022)

Just pre-ordered the Pokemon Scarlet + Violet Double Pack digitally!  

I'll be playing Pokemon Scarlet on my initial playthrough and then using Pokemon Violet as a Nuzlocke/Wonderlocke/etc challenge game later on.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 16, 2022)

picked up wylde flowers last night to treat myself for reaching a deadline! i'm absolutely loving it so far, it's a farming sim where you move to a small town to help take care of your grandma... who just so happens to be a witch! perfect mix of fantasy-ish realm and a normal cosy sim. i'm obsessed


----------



## Neb (Nov 23, 2022)

I bought several DLC maps for Euro Truck Simulator 2. The only one I don’t have now is the Iberian one. Let’s just say I have a lot of driving to do.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 23, 2022)

Sonic Colors Ultimate. Only played a tiny bit mostly because Pokémon Scarlet and Violet are grabbing my attention right now whenever I have my Switch on.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 23, 2022)

That would be Hokko Life. I played the game for about a week, and it really just made me go back to Animal Crossing.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 23, 2022)

Tres Bashers! and it runs on Deck if you toggle a settings option for that game. It's fun. I'll probably make a couple of more purchases sometime this week since there is a huge sale right now.


----------



## Elodie (Nov 24, 2022)

I bought Rune Factory 4 and 5 for my Switch! I adore those games. Also picked up Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 25, 2022)

Rise of the Tomb Raider, courtesy of a Black Friday Sale.


----------



## Neb (Nov 26, 2022)

I bought Dark Souls Remastered for the PS4. I’m terrible at action games and figured it would whip me into shape. It has. I normally just spam attacks and heal when I play action games, but here I’m forced to take my time. For once I have to use actual strategy instead of brute forcing my way through.


----------



## Elodie (Nov 26, 2022)

Got myself a GBA emulator for my phone...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Nov 27, 2022)

Kirby's Dream Buffet! I purchased this like last week and I have really been enjoying it so far! Its super fun and cute to play so you should definitely try it if it goes on sale! Its not worth $15 in my opinion though...


----------



## Bui (Dec 2, 2022)

I bought a copy of both Pokemon Scarlet and Violet since I was able to get a fairly good deal on them. They won't be arriving for at least a couple of weeks, but that's fine as that gives an opportunity for another patch or two to possibly be released before I start playing them.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 2, 2022)

Last weekend during the eShop Cyber Deal Sale, I bought Devil May Cry 3, the Castlevania Collection, and Sonic Origins. Also bought a physical copy of Sonic Colors Ultimate from Best Buy. Tried each out a bit but Pokémon Scarlet and Violet have my full attention right now.


----------



## Hanami (Dec 3, 2022)

i recently purchased persona 5 royal on the switch for $29 USD during black friday sale as i've been eyeing it for quite some time.
the last game i finished was fire emblem: three houses in 2020-2021, which was my first FE game and i thoroughly enjoyed it. i searched for games similar to 3H, and someone on reddit had recommended persona 5 royal if interested in school settings with team building and interaction and romance. this is my first persona game and i'm going in completely blind. i haven't played games in a minute and i've been preoccupied with work and other interests lately, but i'm excited to play P5R when i find more time for it!


----------



## cherrytheone (Dec 3, 2022)

Actually, it's been... a long time since I made a *gaming* purchase. I'm happy with the games I have now. I think the last time I _bought_ something was this July when I got _Amazing Island_ for the GC, a GC controller, and a cartridge for saving (because I have a GC-compatible Wii). It cost around $65, including the $45 game. The game was not worth it. It's boring and I don't play it at all. But im glad I bought the controller and cartridge because I got _Animal Crossing: Population Growing!_ as a gift, about a month ago and I'm really invested in it. Such a fun cute lil game


----------



## Torts McGorts (Dec 3, 2022)

Mario Party Superstars. I have a Switch Lite, so I’m happy to be able to (finally!) play Mario Party again.


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Dec 3, 2022)

Tales of Vesperia on switch. It was on sale for $10 in the e-shop and I've had $50 from a gift sitting on my account for 2 years now (I don't like buying games digital) so I said fine, it's something to get me hyped up for the Symphonia rerelease next year. Need to send in my joycon for repair before I start playing it though.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 3, 2022)

Just got the Isabelle and Digby Amiibo pack that is out right now. I had the money and I figured I’d better get them before the scalpers do.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

My most recent gaming purchase was my pre-ordered digital copy of Pokémon Violet.


----------



## PacV (Dec 4, 2022)

Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle.

I know is old and the newer one just came up but still want to play the first one.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 6, 2022)

Mortal Kombat 11

Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order

and a gaming headset

all for my xbox One


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 7, 2022)

My wife just bought God of War: Ragnarok and is playing it on the PS4! It would be the PS5, but ya know... maybe someday.


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 7, 2022)

I've recently purchased *The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles* and *Fire Emblem: Awakening*. Made these purchases on Monday and got the games on Saturday.  Planning to get the Nintendo Switch OLED, so I decided to add The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles to my list of games to play. With Fire Emblem: Awakening... I bought it to pass the time until Fire Emblem Engage comes out.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 13, 2022)

Got a subsription to Gamepass Ultimate on Xbox


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 17, 2022)

I last bought *Pokemon Scarlet* on release day, and also bought *Splatoon 3* at the same time.


----------



## Neb (Dec 24, 2022)

I got a $70 eShop card from a family friend as an early Christmas gift. This morning I bought four games that were on sale.

First is Voez. It's a touch screen based rhythm game from 2017 by one of my favorite developers. The sunny day aesthetic is really pretty and the music is better than many games in the genre. My only gripe is that the music is noticeably compressed, even compared to other rhythm games on the Switch. I know they wanted to fit over 120 songs into 1.4 gigabytes, but the audio quality is on par with YouTube music uploads from 2009. At least the gameplay is really good. Both button controls and touch screen controls feel really nice.

Next is Cytus Alpha, the same developers as Voez. This is a Switch port of a mobile rhythm game with every DLC song included. I've played Cytus 2 for years, so jumping into this one was quite easy. For some reason the game forces you to wait up to 25 seconds for other players before playing each song. The servers for this game have been inactive since the sequel came out, so I'm always just left waiting the whole time. The next time I boot the game I'll check the options menu to see if there's a way to disable this feature. I only play rhythm games to improve my own score anyway.

Third is Fast RMX. This game has been on my Switch's wish list since the day the system launched. I just always got distracted with other releases and never had any money while it was on sale. Now that I finally have it I can say I've been missing out. The game runs and plays like a dream. This really is a spiritual successor to F-Zero in every way. If you're into that series and also want a new entry Fast RMX actually serves that niche well. I'm looking forward to trying every track as I unlock them.

Lastly I got Monster Hunter Stories 2. I kept hearing people say this is better than every Pokémon game released in the last several years, so I picked it up. I haven't started the gameplay yet, but I can comment on the other aspects. The character customization in this game is phenomenal. There's a decent variety of skin tones and hairstyles to choose from. Unlike many games I actually felt happy with the character I made. The graphics are also some of the best I have seen on the Switch. Everything is so bright, vivid, and detailed. It looks like an anime movie come to life. I'm eagerly looking forward to seeing where it goes.


----------



## Holla (Dec 25, 2022)

I got a physical copy of  It Takes Two on Switch via Black Friday sales for around $30 CAD. I also grabbed the Portal Collection from the eshop as it also recently was on sale and I had enough gold coins I was able to get it for a couple of cents. 

Finally just the other day I ordered a physical copy of the new Mario Rabbids game online (so don’t have it yet) as it was also on sale for a good price and I really liked the first game.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 25, 2022)

I bought myself Mario Kart 8 Deluxe a few days ago. It’s been ages since I’ve last played a Mario Kart game. I’m enjoying it.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Dec 25, 2022)

I try and buy myself an eshop game every Christmas. This year was PawPawPaw…and I got Sunset Riders just in case the prior was terrible.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 26, 2022)

I bought Super Mario 3D World + Bowser's Fury last month. Its a really fun game.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 26, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> I bought a few games recently.
> Wytchwood, Dicey Dungeons, and The Medium being my most recent purchases.


I've seen Wytchwood mentioned elsewhere a few times. What's your take on it?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 26, 2022)

I bought The Oregon Trail for the Switch and it is a really good version of the classic game. There’s so much you can do and there are fully animated images of the forts and cities and the animals move in the background as you pass by them. The extra story quests are fun as well. There one where you need to keep an eye on how much water you have or the ammunition in the wagon will ignite and cause an instant game over. The neat thing is this causes the game to break the fourth wall and make it look like the explosion cracked the screen. The people you take along with you also have unique characteristics and personalities and some don’t get along well together and may cause an argument and one of them to abandon your party although they may be seen at a major landmark and rejoin you.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 26, 2022)

Imbri said:


> I've seen Wytchwood mentioned elsewhere a few times. What's your take on it?


It's pretty cute. I love the artstyle and the story. But ultimately the game felt like just a bunch of fetch quests.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 27, 2022)

Bought Bayonetta 3 and started to play it.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 27, 2022)

Broke down and ordered Pokemon Violet anyway. I'll get it on Saturday. - Feel like I'll enjoy it even with the shortcomings. Plus, I'm gonna be cat-sitting/house-sitting for two weeks in January, and I really need something to keep myself from being completely bored.


----------



## wastedink (Dec 27, 2022)

got spiritfarer as a gift and I've been so into it lately. It's the perfect blend of Stardew valley, don't starve (without the creepiness) and harvest moon. I want to get Plague tales of innocence soon!


----------



## mocha. (Dec 29, 2022)

Elden Ring. A little late to the party but I managed to grab it in the sale


----------



## Milleram (Dec 30, 2022)

I recently bought Harvestella with an Amazon gift card I received for Christmas. I probably won't get to it for a while though, as I also received Rune Factory 5 for Christmas, and I am currently obsessed with playing that. XD


----------



## Corrie (Dec 31, 2022)

I bought Family Feud on Switch for the lols. Been watching Game Grumps playing it and had fun guessing all the answers so I went ahead and grabbed it while on sale (it's nowhere near worth its original price).


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 3, 2023)

Been waiting to post in this thread because I don't really buy/get games
With my $50 E-shop gift card this is what I bought
- The Wii U virtual console version/port of Mario & Luigi Partners in Time 
- The Wii U virtual console version/port of the original Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga for GBA
- Super Smash Bros. Ultimate Fighter DLC Pack 2(Comes with Min Min, Steve, Pyra/Mythra, Sephiroth, Kazuya and Sora)

I just need a single lone game until I complete the gaming collection of my dreams


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2023)

I bought _Cult of the Lamb_ and _Kitaria Fables_ in the PS Store January sale.


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 4, 2023)

I bought Pokemon Violet a few weeks ago and have been obsessed. I know a lot of people aren't huge fans of it because of the bugs and stuff but I've been seriously enjoying it.
I also have a game called Melatonin in my steam cart that I'm excited about because it looks soooo relaxing.
Sea of Thieves was gifted to me for Christmas, but I haven't played yet. Kind of afraid to go past the tutorial lol


----------



## Ryumia (Monday at 4:54 AM)

Bought a Nintendo Switch game called *Variable Barricade* as well as had made a pre-order purchase for Fire Emblem Engage.

P.S. I am now an owner of a Nintendo Switch OLED. :]


----------

